
A reading guide to Reliance Jio, the most important tech company in the world - suchitpuri
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/20/a-reading-guide-to-reliance-jio-the-most-important-tech-company-in-the-world/
======
noble_pleb
Most important tech company? Google and Apple are arguably more advanced and
important than Jio.

Jio can become more important provided other Reliance web services like
JioMart, etc. start seeing an increased usage.

